# Xbox 360 NTSC-J or PAL



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Sep 27, 2007)

Guys , i'm finally gonna buy an Xbox 360 , but i really can't decide whether i should go for an NTSC-J ver or PAL ver .

Also how to tell whether a game(original) is Region Free from the Box ?


----------



## [xubz] (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, Better get the PAL Version if you're thinking of buying Original games from India!

I'll cost you more if you buy Imported Games meant for Japan! (NTSC-J = NTSC Japan)

(Halo 3 costs just ~1800 Here! My Friend already bought it )


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 28, 2007)

Of course the PAL console which is retailing in India.Assuming you'll be buying legit games from India then this would be the best choice.It will cause issue only when you plan to order an overseas copy depending on if the Copy is region free or not.But it's safe to buy one out here itself.


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 28, 2007)

I am also buying an xbox 360,the core version but i want to buy the original from microsoft.Yup I'll flash it myself to run my backed up games.I want to know Microsoft's official dealer in India.
Zeeshan I have run both PAL and NTSC version of GRAW2 on an xbox 360 successfully.I patched the game to make it region free.


----------

